# Service wiring for two outside devices



## sharpstick (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm putting in service wiring for a new heat pump unit and a nearby hot tub enclosure. Two 50 amp circuits plus one 20 amp circuit for a couple outlets by hot tub for lights, stereo, etc.
The power is coming from an indoor 200 amp main panel. I am planning a large conduit inside the wall to an outside wall in porch. Large junction box (no joints planned, just a feed through), then fed to an exterior porch wall to a large junction box. from there, an underground pvc conduit to AC disconnect, and another PVC conduit to hot tub area. 
I don't think the heat pump needs a neutral(still waiting on specs from installer), but I know the hot tub will.
So far, it looks like the first conduit will contain 4 - #6, 2 - #12 conductors. 
For ground, can I use one conductor for all and splice to the three circuits? What size should that ground be?
For neutral, can I use one conductor and splice? 
Or should I run separate ground and neutrals for each system? 
(I was an electrician in the 70s, mostly commercial installations and service, so my residential and official code knowledge is a bit rusty. I can make it safe, but it's probably good if I can make it legal, too.)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

